# Medstar Fort Worth, Tx



## RDavis1989 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey,

New EMT-Basic here and I've applied with several companies and I took the online knowledge test with Medstar and passed and they contacted me for further interviewing. She explained that there is a 'hiring process' where you are interviewed for like 2-3 hours and they usually get to you within 2-3 business days with either an offer of employment or a 'rejection letter'. If they offer you employment then you go to an orientation where you must complete the usual testing that 911 companies require, but that is what I'm looking for.

Can anyone give me further insight to what all they specifically do for their testing? You know, What are their views/restrictions on background check results (I have a felony on my record from 2007, but it wasn't anything drug/violent/sexual/fraud/etc -related, so I'm wondering if they look for ANY felonies or just those specific types of crimes), how much weight do they max you out at on the physical agility test (gotta know if it's a big enough weight that I should start a weight exercise regimen), what type of type of drug testing they do (I ask because I have some pain pills for a recent injury and I'm wondering if it's something I should bring prescriptions bottles to ensure that if results come up showing them [such as hair follicle because I believe EVERYTHING shows up in your hair, right] the pain pills I'm taking now they won't think that it's illicit abuse and deny me employment.

I have no problem bringing my prescription bottles or obtaining a note from a doctor or whatever it takes, I just want to make sure nothing potentially ruins my shot at getting employed with what I hear is a very good company. Any information on the drug test, the physical ability requirements, and the background check criteria would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 21, 2010)

To be honest, I'd be surprised if they take you with a felony.  I can't think of too many felonies that are not "drug/violent/sexual/fraud".  I'm surprised you were even able to not only go to EMT school but get cleared by the state and given a cert.  Give MedStar a try, but being as competitive as they are, they have more than enough non-felonial applicants.  But hey, if you got the state cert, you obviously are doing better than most.


Pain drug wise-- as long as you can prove it's YOUR prescription, and it's not some fallacy like Marijuana, you should be fine.  


As for the PAT, and really all of your questions, I say talk to Paula as she would be able to explain it best.  I'm quite sure the PAT is like most agencies in the area where you just need to be able to lift your portion of the stretcher while loaded.


----------



## medic084 (Nov 22, 2010)

RDavis1989 said:


> Hey,
> 
> New EMT-Basic here and I've applied with several companies and I took the online knowledge test with Medstar and passed and they contacted me for further interviewing. She explained that there is a 'hiring process' where you are interviewed for like 2-3 hours and they usually get to you within 2-3 business days with either an offer of employment or a 'rejection letter'. If they offer you employment then you go to an orientation where you must complete the usual testing that 911 companies require, but that is what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...



Good morning RDavis 1989!  As far as your background, MedStar does a full criminal background check, so it would include looking at anything that pops up on this check (even from 2007).  This question as well as the prescription question would be best answered by Paula Shivers in HR.  As far as the physical agility test, there is not a weight limit, but you have to stay under your max heart rate while performing the exertional tests (220-your age in years); You will perform a three minute step test; 12 minutes on the treadmill and lifting a 125 pound weight carrying up three steps, and back down  (five times) Then you carry the same weight ten steps forward (five times and ten steps backward (five times).  The hiring process has recently changed and includes one clinical interview that lasts approximately 20 minutes and one Operations interview that last approximately 45 minutes (have you attended the hiring process yet?)  I hope this has helped you a bit; have a great day!


----------



## studiocaff (Nov 22, 2010)

*Probably not...*



RDavis1989 said:


> Hey,
> 
> New EMT-Basic here and I've applied with several companies and I took the online knowledge test with Medstar and passed and they contacted me for further interviewing. She explained that there is a 'hiring process' where you are interviewed for like 2-3 hours and they usually get to you within 2-3 business days with either an offer of employment or a 'rejection letter'. If they offer you employment then you go to an orientation where you must complete the usual testing that 911 companies require, but that is what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...



I say if you want to apply to Medstar, go for it. Just be 100% honest on the application and with the interview panels during the hiring process. Medstar does not use any drug testing methods other than a 11-panel urine test, and yes, you can get "around" peeing hot by being up front regarding your painkillers.

My thoughts are, if you've had a recent injury (bad enough to warrant narcotics), the lift and physical agility test are probably not what you want to put yourself through right now. It's not easy, and it'd be hard to make it all the way through the interview process but then flunk the physical fitness test or have the doctor say you're unfit (you will get screened by a physician). 

Also, the felony will show up, and your interview panel will know about it, so it's best to be up front about what happened. As someone else pointed out, it's a detriment (especially in this field) to hire people with convictions since it leaves the company wide open for bad publicity should something bad happen. So you better be a rockstar in your interviews... not saying you won't get hired, but it will be a major factor, more so than a misdemeanor. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## RDavis1989 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you all very much. Just for background information:

I applied a while back, filled out their online forms and took their online knowledge test. Now I'm waiting for my 'hiring process' that is coming up. I did talk to them and one thing they did say was the 'hiring process' is all interviews, the bg/drug/agility test doesn't come until AFTER the first interview if they decide to hire me.

As for the pain pills, they're just hydrocodone, but like I said my biggest worry is if they were to pull a hair follicle test and come up positive for hydrocodone and that screw me out of a job even though there are NO substances there other than that. Granted, I have the prescription so even in that scenario I can provide it to them, but I've been rejected for jobs previously because of my felony so now I'm kinda pessimistic thinking "They'll find a reason to reject me."


My main thing is I want to work 911 (Don't ALL EMTs? XD) and I'm more than willing to get some IFT experience if that's what needs to be done, but ultimately there are only a couple of private companies with 911 in this area. Medstar and AMR are the major ones and AMR already told me no because of my felony even though I passed every other aspect of the interviewing process. That was kinda disheartening because when the HR lady cut my hair for the hair follicle test she cut a very noticeable chunk out of my hairline in the front 


I just don't want to have to go through Fire science and get certification as firefighter to have any 911 opportunities available to me. Anyways, thank you all very much for your information; it has been very helpful. If they do a urine test I'm sure my prescription would be out in the upwards of a few months and even if they have a hair follicle the ONLY substance that would be in my hair I have a prescription for, like I said I'm just pessimistic and think they're just going to find a reason to hire me without really looking past a mistake I made when I was 17.

Anyone know what they're tobacco policy is? I know a lot of places won't hire you if you smoke.


----------



## amberdt03 (Nov 23, 2010)

RDavis1989 said:


> That was kinda disheartening because when the HR lady cut my hair for the hair follicle test she cut a very noticeable chunk out of my hairline in the front



What AMR was this? Arlington? Dallas? I just had to take a piss test, not a hair follicle test.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 23, 2010)

Dallas does UA, unless something changed...


Though I do know that Dallas also just started doing skills testing for new hires....


----------



## Matt Z (Nov 26, 2010)

*Smoking Policy*

MedStar does not use smoking as a hiring determinant.  The campus, ambulances and all company vehicles are tobacco free zones, including chew.


----------

